# 360° Rotor



## Majin (5. April 2004)

hab ma ne frage:
kann man an nem 24" Rad einen 360° nachrüsten??wenn ja wie???


----------



## Bremerhavener© (5. April 2004)

Sofern du ein 1 1/8 A-Head Steuersatz und einen ausreichend langen Gabelschaft besitzt, sowie mechanische Bremsen...ja !

Dazu obere Lagerschale raus, Stellschraubenadapter auf das Steuerrohr stecken, Schale dann über den Adapter und einpressen, dann mindestens einen Spacer a 5mm, besser einen groeßeren, den Rotor auflegen, den oberen Stellschraubenadapter auf den Spacer, dann den Vorbau drauf, klemmen, und der Rotor sitzt schon mal.

Dann Kabel anmontieren, beide Seiten gleich justieren, alle Schrauben festziehen, fertig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (5. April 2004)

ein mann ein wort...
mit den spacern musse ma gucke, kommt drauf an, welchen steuersatz du fährst.


----------



## Pilatus (5. April 2004)

Du hast die Frage in mehreren Bereichen gestellt, oder? 
Und irgendwo stand, du hättest eine Schaltung. Wenn du eine hast, bringt das ganze nichts, weil die Schaltung nicht durch den Rotor geht.


----------



## fr33r!d0r (5. April 2004)

wenn man schon rotor einbaut dann bitte auch ss fahren


----------



## Majin (5. April 2004)

naja hab ne nabenschaltung
ja hab die themen mehrmals aufgemacht

danke für die erklärung, aber kenn mich nich so aus und hab sie auch nich verstanden,kannst du mir das auch simpel erklären ?  
(hab nur ne vorderbremse am lenker und das schaltdinge)


----------



## Bremerhavener© (5. April 2004)

Majin schrieb:
			
		

> naja hab ne nabenschaltung
> ja hab die themen mehrmals aufgemacht
> 
> danke für die erklärung, aber kenn mich nich so aus und hab sie auch nich verstanden,kannst du mir das auch simpel erklären ?
> (hab nur ne vorderbremse am lenker und das schaltdinge)



Nur mit Vorderradbremse und Schaltung ist n Rotor so sinnvoll wie n Zebra im Wohnzimmer, der ist nämlich für die HINTERRAD-FELGENBREMSE  

Solltest du also ne Nabenschaltung haben (am Ende auch noch mit Rücktritt?) kannst du dir das Teil sparen...guck dir am Besten mal die Technik auf nem Bild genau an und vergleich mit meiner Erklärung,dann geht dir n Licht auf.


----------



## Majin (5. April 2004)

hm.. naja ok wie könnte ich das da machen?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (5. April 2004)

Du verlegst den Schalthebel vom Lenker z.B. an die Sattelstütze...und das Kabel der Vorderradbremse ziehst du durch den Gabelschaft hindurch (ggf. musste noch Löcher dafür bohren).

Schon ist alles aus dem Weg und der Lenker drehbar-andere Möglichkeiten sehe ich nicht.


----------



## kater (5. April 2004)

Sorry, aber kauf dir ein BMX oder fahr einfach MTB.


----------



## Majin (6. April 2004)

ja ich weiss aber hatte ma lust drauf
1.schaltung am sattel is mist
2.im lenker zeug darfste net bohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (6. April 2004)

Majin schrieb:
			
		

> 2.im lenker zeug darfste net bohren



Nix kapiert, was?


----------



## Pilatus (6. April 2004)

@Majin: Was verstehst du unter einem Rotor?

Kater, halt dich zurück. Der ist noch jung.


----------



## Majin (6. April 2004)

JA BIN ICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
unter nem 360°rotor verstehe ich das man den lenker 360° drhen kann ohne dass sich kabel aufwickelt


----------



## Pilatus (6. April 2004)

Ein Rotor kann aber nur mit einer mechanischen Hinterradbremse verbaut werden.
Die Schaltung muß weg, oder der Schalthebel an den Hauptrahmen, darf sich eben nicht mitdrehen. 
Vorderradbremse muß weg, oder eben durch den Vorbau gelegt werden. Mit deiner neuen Gabel und dem A-head system (diesen Vorbau und Steuersatz willst du grad bei ebay kaufen) kannst du die A-Headset Kralle mit einer ersetzen, durch die man einen Bremszug führen kann. Oder du bohrst ein Loch in Kappe und Kralle. 
NIE einen Lenker anbohren, da hast du gut aufgepasst.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. April 2004)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> NIE einen Lenker anbohren, da hast du gut aufgepasst.



Davon hat aber auch keiner was ausser ihm geschrieben, ich hab das Gefühl er liest sich das Zeug noch nicht sauber genug durch...


----------



## Pilatus (6. April 2004)

Da hast du wohl recht...

Wenn er sein Rad zeigen würde, wäre im schnell geholfen. Ich befürchte aber das es ein Jugendrad mit Rücktrittbremse ist. Er hat sich gerade eine Federgabel bestellt (siehe Tech-Talk/Gabeln), die jetzt doch nicht passt usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. April 2004)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du wohl recht...
> 
> Wenn er sein Rad zeigen würde, wäre im schnell geholfen



So schauts aus. Oder zumindest ne Beschreibung, Marke, etc.


----------



## Majin (7. April 2004)

naja ich schicke euch ma eins, aber habs im moment gerade naja ich sag ma im bau


----------



## Bremerhavener© (7. April 2004)

Lade es lieber hier direkt ins Forum damit wenigstens jeder Leser weiss,um was es geht.

Wenn du noch nicht weißt wie man Bilder uploadet: Im Vorschläge,Feedback und Hilfe Forum stehen viele Tipps und Anleitungen zur IBC.


----------



## Majin (8. April 2004)

so hier


----------



## Flatpro (8. April 2004)

bei der vrad-bremse wirds echt kompliziert des bremskabel durchn vorbau zu legen. eigentlich sogar schier unmöglich. Soll heißen...mit der bremse kannses eh vergessen. sorry aber iss so


----------



## Majin (8. April 2004)

hab davon nich so viel ahnung,könntse mir erklären warum?


----------



## Flatpro (8. April 2004)

der bremszug muss fast genau über der bremse sitzen, damit et bei dieseer sorte bremse noch bremst. wenn du den bremszug durch den gabelschaft legst, dann bekommse aus der bremse nur noch n laues schleifen raus


----------



## Majin (8. April 2004)

hm.. wie funktioniert das beim bmx?


----------



## Pilatus (8. April 2004)

Beim BMX ist es ein anderes Brmssystem. eine Seitenzugbremse (wie beim Rennrad) oder eine U-Brake.
Du hast wirkich die einzige Bremse bei der es nicht funktioniert. 

Dann hastdu abr immer noch das Problem mit der Schaltung.


----------



## Bunes007 (8. April 2004)

Die VR Bremse musste ganz abbauen!
Auf deine Sockel würden zwar V-Brakes passen, jedoch kannste bei deinem 1" Lenksystem kaum die ganze Schraube (ca. 10cm) hohlbohren! 

Also dann hoff ich ma das deine Nabenschaltung Rücktritt hat dann brauchste nähmlich bloß den Schalthebel annen Rahmen packen!






Viel Spass Bene!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (8. April 2004)

wenn ich dir nen guten Rat gebe darf, spar dir das Geld, das du in die Aufräsung dieses Radls stecken willst und kauf dir ein neues BMX oder MTB, wobei BMX besser scheint. 
Aus dem Rad wirst du nichts herausholen können, was länger spaß macht.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. April 2004)

Da hat er mehr als Recht...Bastlerehre hin oder her, der Aufwand lohnt das Ergebnis nicht, da muss was Neues her !


----------



## Bunes007 (8. April 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat er mehr als Recht...Bastlerehre hin oder her, der Aufwand lohnt das Ergebnis nicht, da muss was Neues her !



Genauso isses!
Im Prinzip kannste dat Rad zum LakeJumpen nehmen! *g*

Hohl dir nen Eastern mit 3-pieceCrank oda ma besten dat WTP 4 season und gut iss!


----------



## Majin (8. April 2004)

hm... naja gut wenn ihr das so sagt


----------



## Majin (8. April 2004)

könntet ihr mal ein video schicken wie das beim bmx geht?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (9. April 2004)

Video is völlig überflüssig, Google dir ein paar Detailaufnahmen eines BMX heran, da gibts auch Schemata der Rotoren zu betrachten.

Beim BMX wird das Kabel der Vorderradbremse einfach durch den Gabelschaft durchgeführt und lugt dann überm Reifen wieder raus zur Bremse.

U-Brakes können das Kabel von unten annehmen und Bremskraft liefern, V Brakes und Seitenzugbremsen koennen das auch- nur deine, die Cantilever mit dem Kabeldreieck kann das nicht,weil das Kabel ja definitiv von oben kommen muss- sonst keine Kraft auf der Bremse.

mfg,
Reik


----------



## Majin (9. April 2004)

was wäre wenn ich mir neue bremsen kaufe?


----------



## Bunes007 (9. April 2004)

Majin schrieb:
			
		

> was wäre wenn ich mir neue bremsen kaufe?



Bei dir geht bloß ne noch ne V-Brake dran!
Bloß dat kannste vergessen, weil du die Konusschraube vom Vorbau schlecht hohl bohren kannst!

Dein Rad kannste vergessen hol dirn *richtiges* BMX!


*Guck dir aba bitte erst die BMX FAQ's an!* 

MFG Bene


----------



## Majin (9. April 2004)

naja gut trotzdem danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

